# Which fish to introduce first and how many fish at a time???



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok im midway building and setting up for my Tanganyika tank, i have the list of fish i want, *** organised all the fish care, im pretty well organised

BUT! im not sure which fish i should introduce first and how many i should introduce at one time?

my general thinking would be that i should introduce the least aggressive species first so they can establish a territory but thats me just trying to be logical i dont know if its right, any help???

i imagine adding a large amount of fish all once would play around with the ecosystem and wreak havoc with ammonia spikes and whatnot even though i have a filter capacity surplus, how many species should i introduce at a time???

how long should i wait between adding new species?

i have 5 different species of tang I've selected and 1 species of synodontis

Ophthalmotilapia ventralis
Eretmodus cyanostictus
Altolamprologus compressiceps 
Neolamprologus leleupi(Yellow)
Julidochromis transcriptus (Gombe)
Synodontis Petricola

of those i was thinking id introduce in this order 1. Synodontis Petricola 2. Altolamprologus compressiceps 3. Ophthalmotilapia ventralis 4. Eretmodus cyanostictus 5. Julidochromis transcriptus (Gombe) and 6. Neolamprologus leleupi(Yellow)

my plan was to add 1-2 species lets say every week or every 2 weeks, would this be acceptable???

if anyone on this forum could help me answer my questions or give me some constructive help on my introduction plan i would be very much appreciative


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All at one time is ideal and works well if you have cycled your tank with ammonia. What are the dimensions of your tank? Often ventralis need the whole bottom of a 72" tank to themselves.


----------



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

tank is only a 4 footer lol ok different species needed now

see this is why i post on here, to find this stuff out thats not common knowledge,

thanks again DJRansome


----------

